# Ammunition Brands?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just curious as to what brands you use for what, or the brand you use most overall?

-Me personally, I probably shoot mostly "Federal Premium" but mostly Winchester in big rifle terms.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

i have not seen a box of ammo for my rifle (222 mag) in 16 years and I bought both of them. I reload though and I really like the nosler ballistic tip bullets for rabbits and dogs, nosler zippedo's for big game. I shoot hornady 300 grain xtp's in my ML.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I use all kinds of factory ammo. Each gun prefers and shoots different brands better than others.

The Federal Premium rounds seem to shoot pretty consistent and accurate.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The only factory rounds I have bought in 25 years were .22's , .45 Auto for carry guns and shot gun shell's. Everthing else is reloads and I prefer Hornady projectiles.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I use Weatherby, Norma, or Nosler loaded ammo. I just ordered a few boxes of Corbon stuff to try out. I do think the Norma made ammo is the best you can buy, with the Nosler custom a close second.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I mostly reload for my rifles but when I do shoot factory it is Federal Premium. I also like Remington brand amo.

MArk


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have tried the major brands from Remington, Federal, Winchester and Fiocchi. Regardless of who makes them, I refuse to shoot soft points. Those are so inconsistent vs hollow points or polymer tips.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fedral prem for factory ammo. Nos partition is my choice in big game bullet from 243-338 always been great. Varmints i like balistic tip or the vmax 32gr-55gr and muzzy I shoot the TC shockwave 250gr.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

In the past most of my in most of my gun I shot federal or whinchester all worked well. My 22-250 for some dumb reason the cheaper it is the better is shoots. This year I really started shooting my seven mag and the off the shelf ammo it seams to really like is black hills gold 140 grain accutip. But now I am heading to start reloading so we will see.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I seldom buy factory ammo because I reload. When I do, it is to replace brass, or get new brass for a newly acquired gun. Federal, Remington, or Winchester are my usual choices. One thing I won't buy is Winchester Silver Tips. My experience shows they fly apart when hitting a deer. I would rather have a bullet stay together and just mushroom. 

I did buy some Aguila 380 Auto ammo from an online source. It worked fine in my LCP
and the brass reloads fine. (off topic) The biggest problem I have with that gun is finding my brass. :lol: Its OK if I go to the range, but shooting at the gravel pit its a different story. 

Also got some Aguila ammo for the wifes 32 auto. It was good too. There for a while a feller couldn't be picky. Lucky to get any at all.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am exactly the opposite of All Hansen, I reload shotshells because I shoot more of them but I do not reload rifle or handgun ammo since I just don't shoot enough to make it worth my time. And now days factory rifle ammo rivals handloads in quality. I shoot Federal Premium in my 30-06 because I like their "high energy" and Nosler Partition combination. When I buy factory shotshells or hulls I buy Winchester because I like the way they reload. I shoot whatever handgun ammo I can get my hands on. And I wish all you rednecked conservatives would quit hording ammo so I can find some. :wink:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm pretty exclusive with Hornady. I've read enough hunting/shooting magazines over the years and seen enough ammo comparison charts to know that Hornady is consistently the most accurate ammo on the market. There MAY be other really high-dollar stuff out there that may achieve a greater level of accuracy, but Hornady is worth every single penny you spend.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

In my 270 I shoot winchester 130 grain power points. They do the job for me. I have as tight of groups as anyone I have ever shot with. It is about the cheapest ammo out there.


----------

